# Thorsis Adapter - Profibus



## mredel (14 August 2019)

Hallo Forum,

ich bin mir noch nicht sich ob dieses Thema hier in diesen Unterordner passt oder nicht, falls nicht bitte verschieben in den "richtigen / entsprechenden" Bereich.

Es geht um den Aufbau eines Dauertest mit einem Thorsis-Adpater, die Firma hat da einige Schwierigkeiten, dass der Adapter nach einiger Zeit irgendwelche Probleme in Sachen Kommunikation / Verarbeitung vorweist. [Leider, fehlen mir genauer Informationen, versuche diese zu beschaffen] . 

"wobei ein die ProfiBus-Master Seite auf Basis eines PLCs noch zu implementieren wäre"

Kennt sich jemand mit dem Thorsis Adapter zufällig näher aus?!

Danke und Grüße
Michael


----------



## PN/DP (14 August 2019)

Meinst Du diesen "Thorsis Adapter" isPro USBx12 oder wie heißt Dein Adapter ganz genau?
(ich kenne mich mit gar keinem Adapter von Thorsis aus)

Harald


----------



## JesperMP (14 August 2019)

Genau was ist die Aufgabe ? Was soll getestet werden ?
Genau worin besteht das Problem mit der Thorsis Adapter ?
Was ist gemeint mit "_wobei ein die ProfiBus-Master Seite auf Basis eines PLCs noch zu implementieren wäre_" ?


----------



## mredel (6 September 2019)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Meinst Du diesen "Thorsis Adapter" isPro USBx12 oder wie heißt Dein Adapter ganz genau?
> (ich kenne mich mit gar keinem Adapter von Thorsis aus)
> 
> Harald



Ja genau, ich meine diesen.
Es geht darum, dass zwei SPS / PLC im Master-Slave Verbund sind und nach einer gewissen Zeit (liegt mir leider noch nicht genau vor) die Kommunikation abbricht und sich dann wieder aufbaut.

Weiter Rahmenbedingungen, wie Temperatur, Dauer des Ausfalls und welche regelmäßigen / unregelmäßigen Zeitabstände die Ausfälle haben, liegt mir leider nicht vor.
Ich muss die als Dauertest nachbauen, da der Aufbau nicht in Deutschland vorhanden ist. 

Grüße
Michael


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (6 September 2019)

mredel schrieb:


> J.. Es geht darum, dass zwei SPS / PLC im Master-Slave Verbund sind ..


Diese Adapter sind doch Profibus-USB Adapter. Wie sollen denn darüber zwei Steuerungen kommunizieren?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (6 September 2019)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Diese Adapter sind doch Profibus-USB Adapter. Wie sollen denn darüber zwei Steuerungen kommunizieren?



Eventuell dadurch, dass von einem PC aus die Daten des einen Slaves gelesen und in den anderen geschrieben werden und umgekehrt, der PC also als Gateway fungiert.


----------



## PN/DP (6 September 2019)

Der PC müsste dann DP-Master sein und streng zyklisch die Timings einhalten.

@mredel
Wie sieht denn der PLC-Master-Slave-Verbund genau aus und was hat der USB-Adapter damit zu tun? Sind weitere Teilnehmer am Profibus? Ist die Profibus-Installation qualitätsgerecht ausgeführt, gibt es vielleicht EMV-Störungen?

Harald


----------



## mredel (6 September 2019)

Bitte dies Thema komplett löschen!

Vielen Dank


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (6 September 2019)

Tolle Aktion !!

Danke fürs Gespräch


----------



## Rainer Hönle (6 September 2019)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Der PC müsste dann DP-Master sein und streng zyklisch die Timings einhalten.



Oder als Master Klasse 2 die Daten abfragen (was natürlich zu Verzögerungen führt).


----------

